# MySQL Timestamp als Datum ausgeben...



## FoRi (9. April 2005)

Eigentlich hab ich es schon hinbekommen. Nur gibt er das Datum des ersten Eintrages aus und nicht den des letzten Eintrages der betreffenden Kategorie.

  Was mache ich falsch? Hier nochd er betreffende Code.


```
<?
  $result = mysql_query("SELECT UNIX_TIMESTAMP(timestamp) FROM ib_objekte ORDER BY id DESC");
  $row  = mysql_fetch_array($result);
  $zeit = $row['UNIX_TIMESTAMP(timestamp)'];
  
  echo date("d.m.Y H:i",$zeit);
  ?>
```


----------



## Gumbo (9. April 2005)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<?php

	$query = "
		SELECT
		        DATE_FORMAT(`timestamp`, '%d.%m.%Y %H:%i') AS `datum_formatiert`
		  FROM
		        `ib_objekte`
		  ORDER BY
		        `id` DESC
		";
	$result = mysql_query($query);
	$row = mysql_fetch_array($result, MYSQL_ASSOC);

	echo $row['datum_formatiert'];

?>
```


----------



## FoRi (9. April 2005)

Ok, hta sich erledigt. Hab es hin bekommen.


----------

